# It wasn't me i swear, was my camera!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Take a look at the micro stars! never noticed the tentical things before:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

And some more:


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

That is pretty neat about the star. The single little lab looks very interested in whats going on outside the tank. Your BN fins get nipped much? It looks good. And for the rest of the P e a c o c k s.... well, they're awesome as usual.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea them labs are a treat! Come near the tank they all happy getty, put that net in the tank all 20-25 of them hide in one single holey type rock. 

The BN is a new addition, came like that from owner, he'll heal up good, i had longfins in with shell dweleres in the past they tend to pick at the big fins, but the pea****s and labs leave them alone.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

great shots! I love the lab by himself, looks like he's say, Hey, what cha doing?? LOLOL


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

I beleive those are the cilia under the starfish to help it move. They must be very stretched out


----------



## conaquavict (Apr 6, 2006)

Quality shots mate, love the single lab pic.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice! And OMG that pleco has long fins! lol Doesn't it get attacked by the cichlids at all?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Wow very impressive, love the starfish

I really love the long fin bristlenose are you going to breed him because he would produce some stunning offspring.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

That longfin BN is awesome. I have never seen one of them....he looks great!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

CVV1 said:


> I beleive those are the cilia under the starfish to help it move. They must be very stretched out


I doubt that. I dont think theyre cilia, theyre probably for breathing, or maybe antennae? /shrug


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

shev said:


> I doubt that. I dont think theyre cilia, theyre probably for breathing, or maybe antennae? /shrug


Got it.
http://www.vsf.cape.com/~jdale/science/movement.htm


----------

